# Goat drinking her own milk???



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I was milking my doe yesterday. My daughter and I were tag-teaming and she was done with her side while I was still working on mine. She had her bucket in her hand and had it held up to where the goat could get into it and she drank every last drop of it!!! Has anyone heard of this? Will it hurt her? Why would she do that?? I thought it was the weirdest thing!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They will suck their own teats sometimes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

goats love milk lol....its not harmful in small amounts but any chages to what she eats can effect her rumen ..some love milk to much they become self nursers so I would discourage milk treats..


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL!! That's crazy but interesting. Crazy goats!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We feed about a cup back to the girls with each milking. Only one of my does refuses her milk. I think she feels it's "gross". Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is something I didnt know , lol
How funny is that


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder if it would good for putting weight back on her? Lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

still said:


> I wonder if it would good for putting weight back on her? Lol


It is, yes! It's super healthy for her, and actually reintroducing her own bacteria in her body that's she's been exposed to helps her immune system.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> It is, yes! It's super healthy for her, and actually reintroducing her own bacteria in her body that's she's been exposed to helps her immune system.


Great.....maybe I'll start giving it to her when I'm done! Who knew she would be able to feed herself!! LOL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I let my girls drink their full milking (or as much as they want) about once a week. My saanens love it, my nubians dont want it. I find it really helps them maintain their condition during peak lactation, especially first lactation does. Yes there are some does who suck their own teats but so far I havent seen that feeding milk encourages this. 

You do want to make sure all does in the herd are CAE -ve. This is one way CAE can spread - does who love milk accidentally getting the milk from a positive doe in the parlour or at a show.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

keren said:


> I let my girls drink their full milking (or as much as they want) about once a week. My saanens love it, my nubians dont want it. I find it really helps them maintain their condition during peak lactation, especially first lactation does. Yes there are some does who suck their own teats but so far I havent seen that feeding milk encourages this.
> 
> You do want to make sure all does in the herd are CAE -ve. This is one way CAE can spread - does who love milk accidentally getting the milk from a positive doe in the parlour or at a show.


I'm about to test my girls.......they are both Nubians.......the other one wants nothing to do with it.

I think it's so strange.......I wonder if it would hurt if I just let her drink however much she wants after I milk her everyday.....I may have to research it


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

We had a goat that would drink from her self. Lived till the ripe old age of 18 . So def didn't hurt her


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Shazzles said:


> We had a goat that would drink from her self. Lived till the ripe old age of 18 . So def didn't hurt her


18!!!! Wow! That's very impressive! I think I'm going to let her have some everyday and just see!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol she was a strange goat. I could freak friends out with her by going into her paddock and getting her to "attack" me. All trained of course.


----------

